
Affordable Housing Crisis Spreads Throughout World - wjossey
https://www.wsj.com/articles/affordable-housing-crisis-spreads-throughout-world-11554210003
======
fbonetti
“Tokyo is one of the few cities in which supply has kept up with demand,
keeping a crisis from developing. But that is due largely to deregulated
housing policies that other countries would have a hard time reproducing.”

This “crisis” is completely artificial and the solution is obvious: take off
the zoning straight jacket and make it legal to build higher density housing.

Property owners should have zero authority over anything outside of their
property lines. Giving Joe Blow the ability to shout down and bikeshed new
developments is idiotic.

~~~
Tsubasachan
You are not wrong. The future is extreme high density living. We are trying to
put 7 billion people in cities. People have to give up their suburbia dreams.

~~~
tshannon
I wonder if there is a little bit of a chicken and egg problem. How many
apartment buildings are built for middle class families with 2.5 kids.

------
esilver
I think the primary problem here is the rural-urban migration; people the
world over are moving from villages and small towns to large cities for work
and other opportunities. This is a truly global phenomenon with the share of
people living in cities rising from 55% in 2018 to a projected 68% in 2050.
[0]

Housing and transportation policies are secondary in that they have failed to
adequately address this first problem.

The solution is entirely new cities built to meet the demands of the twenty-
first century.

[0]
[https://population.un.org/wup/Publications/Files/WUP2018-Key...](https://population.un.org/wup/Publications/Files/WUP2018-KeyFacts.pdf)

~~~
woah
What’s the point of an entirely new city?

~~~
0xfaded
New cities would also require the friction of moving cities to be as low as
possible.

~~~
esilver
That friction presents an interesting set of problems.

One aspect of the current housing crisis, at least as it exists here in
California, is that young people increasingly rent instead of owning.

A generation ago home ownership would be a form of lock-in for “legacy”
cities. High rents and low home ownership suggest that this lock-in is less of
a factor.

------
rdlecler1
we have an abundance of production efficiency that’s kept prices from rising.
But what to do with that extra money? It’s like a gas, and it has gone to
housing. If food, education, healthcare, etc we’re free we would be laying 90%
of our income on housing. This will continue until we have an Elon Musk who
can solve housing.

------
perilunar
Paywalled. Anyone got the text?

Does the article mention Henry George or land tax?

~~~
mooreds
Easiest thing to do is click on the web link and then click through to the
article. Typically clicks from Google don't get the paywall.

~~~
perilunar
Tried that - doesn't work for wsj.com

